

Detailed PHP vs. ASP.net - Windows vs Linux? - jdavid
http://misfitgeek.com/blog/aspnet/php-versus-asp-net-ndash-windows-versus-linux-ndash-who-rsquo-s-the-fastest/

======
bowman
Maybe the title should read: Microsoft Worker finds ASP.net is faster than
PHP. Likely true but means nothing to me as it is far from an independent
survey.

